# Tricotyledon



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Apparently the word still has not made it into the dictionary!


[Quote, Paquebot]
Tricotyledons 101 

OK, it's time that you all got an education on that subject. There are two kinds of seedlings. One is monocotyledon and the other is dicotyledon. Both words will be found in your standard dictionary. Cotyledons are the first leaves to emerge from the seed. Usually, they are very much unlike the second set of leaves which are called true leaves. Deviation from the normal is not common and in many cases is fatal. For example, a 3-lobed walnut or hickory nut is not uncommon but those seeds can never grow. It's Nature's way of not allowing her mistakes to continue.

Now we come to the tomatoes. With normal indeterminate varieties, perhaps there will be a tricotyledon at the rate of 1 in 4,000. Or you may grow thousands of seedlings per year and never see one in your lifetime. However, determinate varieties, such as most of the paste types, have different genes. One, although not named, is an acceleration gene which causes the plant to grow rapidly and produce a large number of fruit at one time. I have proven that it can be manifested right from the start with the seed producing 50% more growth immediately by producing an extra cotyledon. Being true cotyledons rather than two normal and one double, from a twin embryo, the tricotyledons also then produce three true leaves instead of the normal two. Throughout the growing period, growth will continue to be 50% more than normal.

We've already established that it is a fixed recessive gene in my variety. With time, I am certain that it would become a dominant gene and to the point where a normal dicotyledon seeding would be culled as being inferior. There has been only one tricotyledon study made and that was 80 years ago and with an indeterminate variety. It's never been researched with a determinate type until now. Four generations of mine has produced tricotyledons. Seed only saved from those plants. I fully expect 1 in 12 seeds to produce a seedling with an extra cotyledon. However, all of the seed that has been sent out this year is unproven as to the percentage of tricotyledons. It would disappoint me if everyone didn't end up with at least one or two per packet.

Accelerated growth? One test plant went into the garden on 3 June with just the three tiny cotyledons showing. 14 weeks later, the plant was worn out and dead after having produced 142 fruit. That is what is possible with the Paquebot Roma if given decent growing conditions.

Then, just when I have my hands full with the Paquebot Romas, there was a tricotyledon Riesentraube cherry tomato which showed up last year and gives me one more to play with!

Oh yes, you will not find tricotyledon in the dictionary. Not yet!

Martin


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

That's an old one and every now and then someone comes along and thinks that it's a rare freak. Once people are made aware of the odds of getting one, they start paying attention and discover more. One noted tomato guru doubted their existance because he had never seen one. I sent him a large quantity of Wisconsin 55 Gold which I knew had the best chance of producing a tri-cot. Wasn't long before he posted photos of several in one planter. I've got two tri-cot tomato seedlings which showed up in the past several days. One is Myth and the other is Tsar-Kolokol. I expect some to show up from Paquebot Roma, Wisconsin 55, and Wisconsin 55 Gold. 

Martin


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

I just went and checked my seeding trays. Yep, Martin, sure enough there's a few from the seeds you sent this year. Cool!


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

My search continues. Started a considerable number of WI 55 today.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

A third one has now showed up, Yellow Mortgage Lifter. Myth is proving to not be a true tri-cot since the twin half didn't split all the way to the growing point. Thus it is only producing two true leaves instead of three. Too early to tell on Tsar Kolokol. 

Martin


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

With all the plant companies starting seeds, if having 3 cotyledon leaves profferred any great improvement it would have been capitalized on by now. As far as I know about, it hasn't. None of my seed/plant catalogs is touting a superior plant credited to it's having 3 cotyledons. If it was worth anything commercially, I really believe Parks/Burpee or somebody would be selling them- loudly. It's just a slight abberration, means squat in the end.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

On a true tri-cot, it does make a difference. Instead of 2 true leaves, it will have 3. That means 50% more surface for photosynthesis right from the start. With indeterminate varieties, many form multiple main branches very early and do so at the leaf axis. If only 2, then 2 branches. If 3, then 3 branches. From then on, the final results depend upon if the roots can develop proportionately. It hasn't been exploited since it is apparently a recessive gene which can't be made dominant. It's known to be genetic since seedlings of a tri-cot parent are more apt to produce tri-cot seedlings than a normal plant. As with 4-leafed clover, one may increase chances of creating a line which produces more than average but I don't think that anyone has been able to come close to making the gene totally dominant. If one could, the amount of fodder per acre would increase 33% if the soil and root system could support it.

Martin


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

Martin, I'm transplanting into larger pots right now, and just found a tri Rio Grande and a Buckbeet. Both have three true leaves.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

NW Rancher said:


> Martin, I'm transplanting into larger pots right now, and just found a tri Rio Grande and a Buckbee's. Both have three true leaves.


Don't trim the first laterals off either of those varieties. Both are early with Rio Grande being a determinate. Buckbee's is a short but bushy plant. Both of them would benefit from an extra lateral.

Most beautiful one I ever saw was a Riesentraube and the cotyledons grew to well over an inch before the 3 true leaves formed. When the leaves were also as long as the cotyledons, it was like looking down on a green snowflake. 

Martin


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you Martin. I'll follow your advice. Pruning tomatoes is something I need to learn more about, so I appreciate any tips.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Finally. Second thinning of the "sod" flat, and I found one. True leaves are still tight, we shall see.

Remind me not to kill the thing fussing over it.


----------



## geodejerry (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks for the info, I just saw my first tri-cot a few days ago, is why I'm researching this topic. Not sure it was from a tomato, though....


----------



## tanya reynolds (Feb 2, 2021)

Hello - old thread I know but wonder if you can help me. I'm germinating Angelica Archangelica and the first seedling out seems to be a tricotyledon.
See image below - or am i mistaken?
You can see two true leaves showing - its the first, and very strong seedling, others just rearing their heads. About a week old.
Fascinating


----------

